# Mac Lipsticks advice - which one would you buy?



## FrankieFrancy (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi Everyone!
I would like to buy some MAC lipsticks.. but i'd like to get some advice before buying them.
Currently, the ones that I was looking at are: Faux, Hug Me and Tahiti.
What do you think?
I'm open to new suggestions as well!

thank you,
Frankie


----------



## Tinkerbell79 (Mar 13, 2018)

All three of those are pretty choices and would go well with your coloring.  I would probably get both the faux and the tahiti. Use the faux when you want to have a more natural look and use the tahiti when you want more of a pop!


----------



## emmaackermann (Mar 17, 2018)

One of my favorite is Faux. I often use this MAC lipstick. It is so creamy and comfortable on the lips  and great for everyday use.


----------

